# DUB - Dubber Corporation



## perthstorm (17 April 2011)

What do you all make of this?

Olea Australis Limited (with the very small market cap of $2.8 million) will be coming off a trading halt on open this morning.

ASX:OLE will change its focus to gold exploration after arranging to acquire West African exploration assets.
The one-time olive growing and olive oil processing company has signed agreements to acquire Westaf Pty Ltd and JEM Resources Pty Ltd, which are both pursuing African mining projects.

Highlights include:

Over 2,800sqkm of ground under application in Cote d'Ivoire.

Experienced team headed by Tim Fry who was formerly Executive General Manager of Lihir Gold, with operations in Cote d'Ivoire under his control.

Option to acquire project in Ghana whose neighbours to the south and west both have an inferred resource in excess of 500,000oz.


----------



## System (7 January 2015)

On January 2nd, 2015, Crucible Gold Limited (CUG) changed its name and ASX code to Dubber Corporation Limited (DUB).


----------



## Atari rose (7 January 2015)

I like the name.


----------



## Ashsaege (1 June 2015)

Not just a name change, but also change of operations- they are now a tech company with call recording and audio asset managment in the cloud


----------



## howmanyru (4 November 2015)

This stock is on the move, could be one to watch out for. They apparently have call recording they can offer companies that takes hardly any time to setup, no matter how many clients. They have one of the big 4 banks signed up, and expect more big customers soon. They also get some revenue from individual customers wanting cloud call recording. I like the concept as it's new from what i can tell, not call recording, but the way they do it.


----------



## So_Cynical (5 November 2015)

howmanyru said:


> This stock is on the move, could be one to watch out for. They apparently have call recording they can offer companies that takes hardly any time to setup, no matter how many clients. They have one of the big 4 banks signed up, and expect more big customers soon. They also get some revenue from individual customers wanting cloud call recording. I like the concept as it's new from what i can tell, not call recording, but the way they do it.




Thanks - interest sparked, im doing really well out of these reverse take over tech stocks.


----------



## howmanyru (6 November 2015)

Another good announcement today, they signed up a US telco.


----------



## pixel (18 November 2015)

howmanyru said:


> Another good announcement today, they signed up a US telco.




The Market seems to have warmed to the new direction.
At first, I was skeptical and only traded the safe swings: all too often, these "disruptive technologies" fly on hot air. Meanwhile though, I get the feeling this has more legs. So I'm holding and accumulating. (Still room left for some swingers on the side.)


----------



## So_Cynical (18 November 2015)

pixel said:


> So I'm holding and accumulating.




By my count there has been about 30 of these reverse takeovers over the last 6 months or so, most tech but not all, i reckon the go is to somehow pick the best 4 or 5 and take a small long term position expecting 2 or 3 of the 30 to see $1 at some point in the future.

Also an opportunity to take a biggish position and make some real F-you money.


----------



## Sdajii (30 June 2018)

I picked DUB this month for the tipping competition... largely because my first choice was taken and I decided to go for something a bit out there, even though to be honest I'm not really bullish on the company long term - basically it seems like they have little more than a call recording and analysis app, which anyone else could replicate, so I think the long term prospects are questionable, but they're marketting it like mad and there seems to be a bit of hype and volatility at times, with some positive sentiment right now, and while I wouldn't put actual money on it, I thought it would be a fun punt in the game.

It would be interesting to hear from anyone invested in or bullish about them and to hear their thoughts.


----------



## greggles (12 March 2019)

I totally missed Dubber Corporations rise from 40c to $1 in the last six weeks. 

DUB's last Quarterly, released on 30 January, revealed the extent of the company's recent growth: 






Volume increased substantially around 12 February and has remained strong since then. Today it cracked the $1 mark, even though there has been no news of note since 28 February when the H1 FY19 Results were released.

The price action since 12 February looks like position building to me. Buyers chasing the supply as it starts to dry up.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 April 2021)

greggles said:


> I totally missed Dubber Corporations rise from 40c to $1.00



and now at an All time high... $2.40

March 2021 Quarterly  ...  *Highlights*: 

• Annualised Recurring Revenue (ARR) increased 20% QoQ ($5.6m) to $34m and 158% pcp ($13.2m) 
• Revenue increased 54% ($2.32m) to $6.6m QoQ and 152% pcp ($2.61m) 
• Operating cash receipts increased 54% ($2.31m) to $6.55m QoQ and 362% pcp 
• Dubber users now exceed 380,000 
• The Company has a strong balance sheet, with in excess of $37.7m as at 31 March 2021 

_*Growth in all key metrics – Users and ARR .*_ During the March quarter the Company’s key metrics all experienced substantial growth.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 May 2021)

Several of the DUB’s existing service provider partners will deploy the Dubber platform as a standard feature across their network base. This will provide Dubber with a large-scale customer reach into end-user accounts for jointly up-selling additional services. 

During the quarter, the Dubber platform went live with three *AT&T* networks that target large enterprise, government, education, and business clients. The company is seeing a positive uptake in its software-as-a-service (SaaS) monthly subscription users and services.

Dubber’s unified call recording (UCR) feature has continued to make headway with previous partnership/integration with *Microsoft* Teams and *Cisco’s* Webex, and availability on *Zoom*. This allows for secure compliance and voice intelligence call recording for the respective meeting rooms.

Dubber believes it will be a significant beneficiary of telecommunication services increasingly moving to a cloud environment.

CEO Steve McGovern commented on the company’s results, saying: 


> _We are delighted to have delivered such a strong quarter, achieving outstanding growth in all of our key metrics. The company is very well positioned to continue to take advantage of the major shift towards cloud based and ‘work from anywhere’ communications we are seeing in all our geographies. _





> _Governments and businesses understand the need to act on the requirement to capture conversations and voice data across their entire business._





> _Ever expanding requirements to record and store conversations for proactive compliance and dispute resolution, and, revenue, customer and personnel intelligence all continue to drive the need for voice data and intelligence at scale. We remain very positive as to Dubber’s growth and leadership._


----------



## galumay (2 May 2021)

Still burning cash at a prodigious rate. The biggest problem for me is the company's name, "Dubber", who the hell came up with such an awful product name??


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 July 2022)

galumay said:


> The biggest problem for me is the company's name, "Dubber", who the hell came up with such an awful product name??



Sounds like something for duplicating tapes. Nice name, just 40 years too late.

That said it's up almost 20% on Friday and whilst not yet a breakout it does look like a possibility coming there.

Posted as an observation only - it's not a business I know much about really.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 July 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> That said it's up almost 20% on Friday and whilst not yet a breakout it does look like a possibility coming there.



And out comes the quarterly...._ 
Rub a dub dub, a dud needs a scrub_
... down 30%, now 68c


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 October 2022)

_Rub a dub dub, a dud needs a scrub_
... 

Back listed, wallowing in the low 40's


----------

